# Under Armour



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

So whats every ones take on UA Cold gear as a base layer?


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

personally, unless it is one of the coldest days of the year, i find the cold gear waayyy to hot. I end up overheating really quickly. And this is on the ice coast where a "normal" day is like 20 degrees with high wind. Unless the windchill makes it feel like its below zero i cant handle the cold gear and i stick to just a tshirt or occaisionally the heatgear. However i am a person who does tend to get hot easily and i am pretty comfortable when it is cold so take all that with a grain of salt. If you get cold really easily, id say the stuff would be great.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

UA is the best stuff, ever. Keeps you both warm and dry. Can't beat it. The cold gear mask/hood also is the best balaclava/face mask out there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> personally, unless it is one of the coldest days of the year, i find the cold gear waayyy to hot. I end up overheating really quickly. And this is on the ice coast where a "normal" day is like 20 degrees with high wind. Unless the windchill makes it feel like its below zero i cant handle the cold gear and i stick to just a tshirt or occaisionally the heatgear. However i am a person who does tend to get hot easily and i am pretty comfortable when it is cold so take all that with a grain of salt. If you get cold really easily, id say the stuff would be great.





> UA is the best stuff, ever. Keeps you both warm and dry. Can't beat it. The cold gear mask/hood also is the best balaclava/face mask out there.


East coast here too.
Right now I am normally only wear a light weight thermal on both top and bottom with a t-shirt up top. Other than that its just my jacket and pants. I am normally fine except on the crazy cold days, but my legs are always a little chilly. Especially when sitting on the chair lift.

I have a UA compression shirt/hood (heat gear) that I picked up recently and was planning on starting to wear that while on the mountain to keep most of my face warm. I was thinking about picking up the cold gear leggings, but at $89 they are kinda steep.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

I rock underarmour cold gear, and i love it. I get cold really easily, and it keeps me toasty warm.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

How dare you all, there are plenty of snowboard companies making first layers and you all are not wearing them. Instead you support a company that football and baseball players wear with pride.

JUST KIDDING. IF it gets too cold though, I just throw on my ninja suit, noone else makes anything like it...so...


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

what about wool? any good?


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

good
im a little worried about my new 686 jacket (got it cheap and for the powder skirt) not keeping me as warm as my huge Columbia jacket. 
and no i didnt have problems moving or flexing with it (been asked allot)


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i've been eyeing up UA cold gear for a few season now but cant pull the trigger on $100 for a base layer. what can i say, i'm cheap. i will someday invest tho.

and as far as wool goes i would use it as a middle layer.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I swear by Patagonia capilene. You can get the lightweight, mid weight and the heavy weight. I've got some of each. It will last forever and Patagonia has the best return policy ever! I also like some of the Smartwool base layers. The smartwool snowboard socks are the absolute best socks ever!

MDC


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> My issue is the extremities. I can be sweating my ass off and yet have frozen hands and feet..it sucks big time!!!


Bingo. Mitts keep my hands toasty, but my toes, well, that is another issue.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i've been eyeing up UA cold gear for a few season now but cant pull the trigger on $100 for a base layer. what can i say, i'm cheap. i will someday invest tho.
> 
> and as far as wool goes i would use it as a middle layer.


I feel the same way, however, I have found that hockey base layers (Non-UA) and such are dirt cheap relatively and do the same job. 14 bucks canadian for a shirt, and it keeps me nice and dry.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm used to living in 80 to 90 degree weather so when I get out to the mountain, I'm always freezing. I bought some Under Armour Cold Gear last year and it kept me really warm. I liked it a lot. I might have to give in and buy the leggings this year too.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

romesaz said:


> I feel the same way, however, I have found that hockey base layers (Non-UA) and such are dirt cheap relatively and do the same job. 14 bucks canadian for a shirt, and it keeps me nice and dry.


sweet, can you point me in the right direction of some of the better off brand stuff?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I keep it old school with the long johns. I have been looking at the UA stuff though.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

T.J. said:


> sweet, can you point me in the right direction of some of the better off brand stuff?



I'll make a note to check when I get home.
I was trying to find some links after I initially posted, but the sporting goods store where I got'em didn't have'em listed.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Wool is an excellent middle layer. I personally can`t deal with it as a first layer because it is itchy. As a middle layer it is excellent since even wet it retains virtually all of it`s insulating ability.


Try companies that use Merino wool like "Smartwool" or "Icebreakers." Merino wool is very soft, wicks moisture and retains heat better than a lot of synthetics, and does not hold odor like synthetics tend to do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

T.J. said:


> sweet, can you point me in the right direction of some of the better off brand stuff?


I really doubt the stuff will work the same as the UA Cold Gear. I have a bunch of the heat gear stuff and nothing from any other company (brand name or not) comes close to comparing to it. I assume it will be the same for all of their specialized lines. Sure the standard lines are going to be comparable to others, but we are talking specifically about the cold gear.

But if someone has found something on the same level (for less) defiantly post it up.

EDIT

So it seems most people think they are great, so long as you need the warmth. Thanks for all the input. I guess I will be dropping close to $100 on some new leggings.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

^ Hint: eBay. It be cheaper that way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

sedition said:


> ^ Hint: eBay. It be cheaper that way.


By the time it gets to Canada (shipping + taxes/brokerage fees) I dont save anything.


----------

